# Need help with substrate



## firstman (12 Sep 2009)

Hi all, 

I am looking to redo my 40 gallon tank and would like some help with subsrates. I don't have a big budget and found this stuff on-line and want to know if you have any experience or info you can share with me.http://www.aquariumplants.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SS

Was also looking at Eco-Complete. Could I add a layer of Onyx Sand/Tahitian Moon Sand on the top of these substrates as well?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesC (13 Sep 2009)

Where do you live as aquariumplants.com substrate is only available in the states. It is basically SMS (soil master select) and is an baked clay very similar to something like Akadama. People have good success with it.

I would never put a sand on top of another substrate as it would soon mix in and look terrible.

James


----------



## Nelson (13 Sep 2009)

agree with james about the sand.
if you live in the uk it will cost about $200 to $250 to send over here.only free postage in usa.


----------



## firstman (13 Sep 2009)

No, I live in the states. I find your forum, and the people within it, very helpful and knowledgeable. That's why I keep coming here for tips and info. Hope you don't mind? Besides, I need all the help I can get.  :? 

Speaking of soilmaster. I have a couple questions. I have heard rumors that it is very light, which is why I asked if I should put sand on top, to hold it down better. Is this true? Any experience with it? Second, I also have heard that it is no longer made in the charcoal color. True or not? 

I seem to be a bit behind the times and having trouble catching up. I see people raving about things like Soilmaster Select,Turface, and what not. Getting good results.I get excited and start looking into it, and lo and behold. It's been around long enough that it is rumored to be discontinued!   Oh well.


----------



## JamesC (14 Sep 2009)

Ah, ok didn't realise you were from the states. In the user control panel you can enter your location which makes it's easier for others to answer certain problems. You are of course more than welcome here regardless where you are from.

SMS has now been discontinued and aquariumplants.com supposedly brought the business but they deny it for some reason. I've never used it so can't actually comment on it but many have used it with excellent success. I've never heard anyone using sand to cap it and I would expect it to make a terrible mess after some time. Everyone I've know who have used it has used it straight or with a fine layer of peat or similar below. Actually thinking about it some also blend it in with Eco Complete or ADA to reduce costs. It may be light but seems to have worked well so far.

Turface is similar I believe to SMS. Most of the differences come down to colour. All these substrates are basically inert so if you do go down this route then you will have to choose a water column based fertilisation method.

James


----------

